# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð² ÑÐ¾Ð¿

## Claytonvip

Ð*ÐÐ Ð½Ðµ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐºÐ°Ð» ÑÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¹, Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾-: Ð½ÐµÐ³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ» ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸Ðµ Ð² ÐºÑÑÑÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¸ÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð» ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð²Ð° Ð³Ð¸Ð±ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð² Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð» ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ ÑÐ¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð´ÐµÐ¹ÑÑÐ²Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð»Ð¾Ð¼Ð¸Ñ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ°Ðº, ÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½ÑÐ¼-Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð»Ð¾. Ð¯ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¸ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð» Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð²ÐµÐ±- ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² ÐºÐ»Ð¸ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð², ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ ÑÑÑÑ Ð·Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÑ Ð±Ð»Ð¸Ð·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð»ÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾, Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐµ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ¾ Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð»ÑÑÑÐµÐ¼Ñ. Ð¯ ÐºÑÑÐ³Ð»Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°ÑÐºÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð»ÑÑ ÑÐµÑÑÑÑ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÑÑÑ 1 ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾ÑÐµÐº Ð´Ð°Ð¶Ðµ Ð±ÑÐ°Ð» ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ·ÑÐº Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½-Ð¾Ð´Ð¸Ð½ÐµÑÐµÐ½ÐµÐº Ð¾Ð¿ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð² Ð´Ð°Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð±Ð¸ÑÐ²Ðµ Ð´ÑÐ´ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÑ Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð². ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ, Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÐºÐ¸ ::   Ð*Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÑ Ð¢ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÑÐ°Ð¿ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÑÑÑ! Ð*ÐÐ ÑÐ¶Ð°Ñ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð½Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¿Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÐ²Ð°Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð²ÑÑÑÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸ÑÑ. ÐÑ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¹Ð¼ÐµÑÐµ, ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð´Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð³Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑ ÑÑÐ°ÑÑÑ. Ð*Ð°Ð½ÑÑÐµ Ð´Ð»Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ seo-Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ° Ð·Ð°ÐºÐ°Ð·Ð°ÑÑ http://vwts.ru/steering_g4_05.html ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐÐÐ*Ð¨ÐÐÐ 3 Ð¿Ð¾Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ¸, ÑÐ°Ð±Ð°Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð»Ð¾ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð·Ð°ÐºÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸, Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼Ð¸ ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð´Ð° Ð²Ð·ÑÐ³ÑÐ°Ð»Ð° Ð´ÑÑÐ° Ð¶Ð¸Ð·Ð½Ð¸. Ð¥Ð¾ÑÑ ÑÐ° ÐÐ¡Ð ÐÐÐÐÐÐÐ Ð¢ÐÐ! ÐÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑ. ÐÑÐºÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ´Ð¾Ðº Ð¼Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ, Ð¾Ð±Ð¼ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸, ÑÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ð¶Ð°ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÑÐ»ÐºÐ¸ Ð·Ð½Ð°ÑÐ¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ²ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¹ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÐ½Ð½ÑÐ¼, ÑÑÐ¾-ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ñ Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð´Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð², ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐµ Ð²Ð»Ð¸ÑÑÑ Ð½Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð·ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ°. ÐÑ ÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑÑÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ¶ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ. Ð*ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÐµÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸Ð¼Ð°ÑÑ.  Ð©Ð°, ÑÑÐ¾Ð± Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, Ð½ÑÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÑÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÐºÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¸Ð½ Ð¸ Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð½ÑÐ½ÐµÑÐ½ÐµÐ¼ Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ñ ÑÑÐ¸Ñ ÑÑÑÐ¾Ðº Ð²Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐµ Ñ Ð²Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð³Ð¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð¸Ð¶Ðµ. ÐÑ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ»ÐµÐ´Ð½ÐµÐµ, ÑÑÐ¾ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ°: ÑÐ°Ð³ Ð²Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ´ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° ÑÐ²Ð»ÑÐµÑ Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð³Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÑÑÐ¾Ð¼, ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¹ ÑÑÐ½ÐµÑÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¸. ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼Ñ Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑÐµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð´Ð»Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹, Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐºÑÐ°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑÑÐ´Ðµ!  ÐÐ¿ÑÐµÐ´ÐµÐ»ÑÐµÐ¼ Ð¼Ð¸ÑÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ° 90% ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¿Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¹ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð³ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ðº Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½ÑÐ¶ÐµÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ. ÐÐ½Ð¸ ÑÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ð»Ð¸, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐµÐ¹ÑÐ°Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ Ð½Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ½ ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´Ð¾Ð¼Ñ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ð»Ð¸ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸Ð¸ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ°Ð·ÑÐ°Ð±Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð ÑÐ¸Ð½Ð°Ð»Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ÑÐµ Ð´ÑÑÐ³Ð¸Ðµ 100 ÐºÐ°Ð¶Ð´ÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð²-Ð²Ð¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ðº Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¼Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð¾Ð½Ð½ÑÑ Ð²ÐµÐ±-ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð¿ÑÑÐ¸Ð´ÐµÑÑÑÐ¸ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð² Ð¸Ð·Ð¾ Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð»Ð¸ÑÐ½Ð¸Ð¼Ð¸, Ð»Ð¸Ð±Ð¾ Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ·ÐºÐ¸Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸Ð·Ð°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð¼, ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ±Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ ÐºÐ¾ÑÑÐ²ÑÐ¼ ÐºÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð° ÑÐ°Ðº Ð´Ð°Ð»ÐµÐµ Ð¢Ð°Ðº ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¸Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð¹ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¸ ÑÑÐ¼Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð½Ðµ Ð³Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ñ Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð²Ð¸Ð¶ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ñ. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¶ Ð²Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸Ð½ÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð·Ð° ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°Ð¹Ñ, ÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð¶Ð°ÑÑ, ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð·Ð´Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑÐ²ÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÑ. Ð¡Ð¿Ð¸ÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ·Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ´Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð±ÑÐ´ÐµÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÑÑÐ´Ð¸ÑÑÑÑ Ð¾Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾, ÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÑÑÐµÑÑÐ²ÑÐµÑ!

----------


## 바카라 게임

이 온라인 바카라 는 전 세계적으로 매우 인기가 있으며 최고의 보너스와 충성도 높은 관리를 제공하므로 이상하지 않습니다.

----------

